# CPU heizt  zu sehr auf? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240



## Manston (28. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem bzw frage. Habe bei mir eine Silent Loop 240 verbaut, in meinen neuen PC undn nun wollte ich mal im Prime 95 testen wie warm diese so wird.
Jetzt heizt Sie bis auf 90 grad auf und das ohne Overclocking. Und das kommt mir einfach extrem viel vor. Kann das sein, bzw ist das normal?

Cpu ist ein i7700K .
Unter normal Windows hat er so um die 50 Grad.

Oder welche fehler könnte ich gemacht haben das das so ist. Ich muss dazu sagen ist mein erster selbstgebauter PC also lasse ich mir gerne helfen.
Anbei füge ich noch ein Screenshot von CPU-Z das ihr die Daten seht.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Wie sieht der sonstige Airflow im Gehäuse aus? Wo sind die anderen Lüfter montiert und in welche Richtung pusten diese? Wo ist der Radiator montiert?

Welches Gehäuse wird überhaupt benutzt? Vielleicht machst du einfach ein Foto von dem Innenleben deines Gehäuses, dann kann man ggf. gleich mehr sehen 

Ansonsten wären 90 Grad bei Prime 95 nicht gerade erschreckend, kommt aber auch auf die Prime Version an. Aber mit einer WaKü sollten die Temps etwas niedriger sein, da wird also was anderes nicht stimmen.


----------



## Manston (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Ja klar kein Problem ich hänge das Bild an.

Gehäuse ist das NZXT S340 Elite. 
Den rest erkennt man ja am Bild denke ich und die Prime Version ist v2810







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Die Prime Version 28.10 ist relativ fordernd auf die CPU und hat bei meinem i7 4790k auch schon zu 88 Grad geführt, das ist eher unbedenklich.

Wie sind die Lüfter denn geschaltet? Da sehe ich einen links und einen oben. Hast du die über das Mainboard oder eine externe Steuerung laufen?

Und vielleicht mal den Anpressdruck des CPU-Kühlungs-Aufsatzes prüfen, möglicherweise sitzt der zu fest oder zu locker. Welche Wärmeleitpaste verwendest du und hast du sie wirklich nach Anleitung aufgetragen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Vielleicht solltest du mal den Wasserkühler mit frischer  Luft füttern... Und nicht mit der vorgewärmten Luft aus dem Case.

Die AiO bläst Luft raus... Der Hecklüfter bläst Luft raus... Der Lüfter im Deckel bestimmt auch noch... Geiles Konzept.


----------



## Guffelgustav (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann sind alle Lüfter so eingebaut, dass diese die Luft aus dem Case befördern.
Also kein einziger intake Fan (!).
Dreh mal die Lüfter am Radi um und schraub sie wieder dran. 
Danach dürften auch die viel zu hohen 50° im Idle weg sein.

Zumal man auch einen positiven Druck im Gehäuse erzeugen will.
So wie du sie gerade eingebaut hast, führt das zu einem 100% negativen Druck.
Poste danach mal wie die Temps aussehen


----------



## Manston (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Danke für die Tipps erst mal und hab es halt nach Anleitung der Silent Loop gemacht. Werde ich direkt mal ändern.
Wenn ich die Richtung getauscht habe, aber die Lüfter hinten und oben nach draußen blasen lassen oder ??
Und Wärmeleitpaste ist es die von BeQuiet


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Irgendwie muss die warme Luft von der AiO und der GraKa ja wieder raus  Vorn rein, Hinten/Oben raus.


----------



## Manston (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

So dann sag ich schonmal danke und entschuldige mich für meine Dummheit :/ ... nach der Änderung läuft es im Prime auf einmal mit plus minus 75 grad 

wie gesagt danke an alle


----------



## teachmeluv (28. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*



Manston schrieb:


> So dann sag ich schonmal danke und entschuldige mich für meine Dummheit :/ ... nach der Änderung läuft es im Prime auf einmal mit plus minus 75 grad
> 
> wie gesagt danke an alle



Alles gut, keiner sagt, dass du dumm bist. Anfänger-Fehler passieren, ist auch den heutigen Profis anfangs passiert, sonst hätten diese sich nicht verbessern können.

Nur aus Fehlern lernt man 


Viel Spaß mit deinem System!


----------



## Chimera (29. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Tip für die Zukunft: die beiliegenden Lüfis kannst du auch ersetzen, wenn du bessere Tempis willst. Denn die originalen Pure Wings 2 taugen leider nicht sehr viel. Sie sind zwar relativ leise, doch sind sie eben gar nicht mal für Radiatoren geeignet. Bei mir gab es nach dem Wechsel auf die SW3 gleich mal ne ordentliche Verbesserung bei den Tempis, bei deutlich geringeren Drehzahlen. Bei meinem Phenom II X4 970 @ 4Ghz laufen sie selbst beim zocken niemals über 1000 U/min und trotzdem bleibt der kleine Heizkessel unter 65°C  
Die Pure Wings kann man zwar nutzen, doch darf man dann einfach auch nicht erwarten, dass man das volle Potenzial der Silent Loop ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## Todesklinge (30. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Liegt der Kühler auch “wirklich“auf der CPU auf?
Ich habe den Silent Loop 280mm und ich musste 3 unterlegscheiben pro Schraube (auf der Federseite) anbringen, damit der Kühler überhaupt auf der CPU aufliegt.
Der Abstand war zu groß, jetzt ist der Anpressdruck gut, bzw. Normal.

Habe den auf einem AM4 Mainboard verbaut.

Leider rattert meine Pumpe und das nach rund einer Woche 
Also nix mit Silent, obwohl ich extra das Dark Base 900 Pro gekauft habe und das sollte eigentlich alles noch leiser machen.


----------



## Manston (30. April 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*

Das ist natürlich jetzt ne gute frage  

ich bin einfahc mal davon ausgegangen da ich es nach Anleitung montiert hab, wie hast du das gesehen ?? hast kühler erst aufs mainboard gesetzt und dann eingebaut oder ? Weil ich nicht wüsste wie ich das sonst sehen sollt


----------



## Chimera (30. April 2017)

Ganz einfach kannst du dies sehen: nimmst den Kühler ab, putzt die CPU, machst in der Mitte einen(!) Klecks WLP, schraubst den Kühler wieder drauf und nochmals ab. Ist die WLP dann kein bisschen oder nur minimal verteilt, hast du zu wenig Kontakt/Anpressdruck und wenn der Klecks schön plattgepresst ist, ist es gut.
Dass man aber von der SL keine Performancewunder erwarten kann und darf, ist ja schon seit Release bekannt. Denn im Gegensatz zur Eisbaer und Kelvin ist die Pumpe der SL eben nicht auf Leistung ausgelegt, sondern auf möglichst leisen Betrieb. Der Eddy hat es mal schön aufgezählt: Silent Loop = leiser Betrieb, Kelvin = Kompro, Eisbaer = Leistung. Sie leistet zwar gute Kühlung, aber eben keine brachiale Kühlung. Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum man die Pumpe nicht drosseln darf, weil sie ja schon runtergeregelt ist.
Und wenn man Geräusche hat: einfach mal bei Listan melden und umtauschen, ist ja kein Ding. Was man bei Asetek Modellen immer zu 100% irgendwann erwarten kann (jede Asetek Pumpe wird irgendwann deutlich hörbar, manchmal dauert es paar Jahre, manchmal Wochen, manchmal nur Sekunden), ist halt bei den Silent Loops eher ein Glücks- bzw. Pechfall. Ich gehöre zu den ganz glücklichen, die trotz eines frühen Modells absolut von jeglichen Nebengeräuschen verschont geblieben bin und das Teil liebe. Wenn man natürlich Pech hat und bei einem Händler kauft, der noch von den fehlerhaften Modellen an Lager hatte, dann hat man halt echt die A-Pech-Karte gezogen, doch da der Support von Listan schnell und unkompliziert ist (nicht so wie der Asus Support, wo man gerne mal Wochen oder Monate warten darf), sollte ne RMA ja nun wahrlich kein Ding sein


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2017)

Die Pumpenleistung wirkt sich nicht auf die Kühlung aus, es spielt daher keine Rolle ob die Eisbäre 10 Liter die Stunde mehr pumpen kann oder nicht.
Mit meiner Custom Wasserkühlung erreiche ich mit minimaler Drehzahl bis zu 65 l/h und bei max. Drehzahl pendelt es sich je nach Wassertemperatur bis zu 130 l/h ein.
Die Wassertemperatur verändert sich hier bei gleicher Drehzahl der Lüfter kaum bis gar nicht.

Das einzige was sich auf die Kühlung auswirkt ist die Fläche des Radiator und der Drehzahl der verbauten Lüfter.
Manche Lüfter können einen höheren Statischen Druck aufbauen und manche weniger, daher wird es hier auf Bezug der verwendete Lüfter je nach Drehzahl auch Unterschiede geben.
Die Radiatoren selber sind identisch, sind in beiden Fälle immer von Alphacool. Zumindest wenn es sich um die selbe Größe handelt.

Ein Unterschied kann es noch zwischen dem Kühlkörper des Kühlers geben, also wie gut die Temperatur von der CPU aufs Wasser übergeben und abgetragen wird.
Eine Silent Loop wird man nicht drossel müssen, da sie schon bei voller Leistung sehr leise ist.


----------



## Chimera (1. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpenleistung wirkt sich nicht auf die Kühlung aus, es spielt daher keine Rolle ob die Eisbäre 10 Liter die Stunde mehr pumpen kann oder nicht.
> Mit meiner Custom Wasserkühlung erreiche ich mit minimaler Drehzahl bis zu 65 l/h und bei max. Drehzahl pendelt es sich je nach Wassertemperatur bis zu 130 l/h ein.
> Die Wassertemperatur verändert sich hier bei gleicher Drehzahl der Lüfter kaum bis gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst etwas klitzekleines dabei zu vergessen: die Pumpe der SL arbeitet aber nicht wie andere Pumpen  Das Problem an der Sache ist: man müsste mal mit derselben Alphacool Pumpe einen direkten Vergleich machen, wie sehr sich dieses Reverse Flow eigentlich auswirkt. Kann gut sein, dass es überhaupt keinen Unterschied macht, kann seinen nen grossen. Die Kelvin T24 kühlte meinen Phenom II X4 bis zu 5°C kühler bei gleichen Lüfis (SW3 High Speed @1000 U/min fixiert) als die 240mm SL, jedoch ist bei diesen beiden Modellen ja nicht nur die Pumpe unterschiedlich (obwohl beides Alphacool), sondern eben auch die Flussrichtung. Ohne genauen Vergleich, ist es dann halt auch schwer zu sagen, ob die Kelvin nur wegen der etwas schneller drehenden Pumpe besser kühlte oder eben nur wegen dem normalen Wasserfluss oder weil es ne Combo von beidem war.
Da hat ich den kleineren Unterschied bei den Lüfis, die beiden Noctua NF-P12 kühlten bei gleicher Drehzahl gar nicht soooo viel besser als die SW3 (lag bei 1-2°C, könnt man also auch als Messungenauigkeit abtun), nur im Vergleich zu den Pure Wings 2 lagen beide davor (waren so um die 5°C, wobei ich dies auch nicht weltbewegend find). Selbst die EKL WingBoost 2, welche nun wahrlich keinen so extremen statischen Druck haben, lagen nur leicht zurück. War für mich das Zeichen: so nen extremen Unterschied machen Lüfis mit hohem statischen Druck dann eben doch auch nicht. Hatten sogar versuchsweise die 12V Delta Lüfis vom Kollegen angebracht (dank Ohrstöpsel war es sogar erträglich), aber selbst die waren ab einem Punkt nicht wirklich viel besser. Hat bei mir natürlich ordentliches Kopfkratzen ausgelöst, denn grad bei den Deltas mit ihrem sehr hohen statischen Druck, hät ich nen mega Abstand erwartet, doch dem war eben nicht so.
Für mich war dan ndas Fazit sehr einfach: so einfach ist es eben doch nicht, um bei der Kühlung einfach sagen zu können "Nur XY hat massiven Einfluss, YZ hat aber kaum Einfluss". Denke mal, dass es ein Zusammenspiel von allem sein muss, um wirklich gut zu kühlen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU heizt  zu sehr auf ??? BeQuiet Silent Loop 240*



Manston schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps erst mal und hab es halt nach Anleitung der Silent Loop gemacht. Werde ich direkt mal ändern.
> Wenn ich die Richtung getauscht habe, aber die Lüfter hinten und oben nach draußen blasen lassen oder ??
> Und Wärmeleitpaste ist es die von BeQuiet



Ja, wenn du den in den Deckel baust.
Baust du ihn aber vorne ein, blasen die schon eingebauten Lüfter des Case durch den Radiator, da brauchst du dann die Silent Loop Lüfter gar nicht mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*@Chimera*
Bei den Lüfter sieht es bei einer Wasserkühlung anders aus, da hierzu ein gewisser Widerstand durch den Radiator überwunden werden muss.
Wobei der Unterschied eher bei geringer Drehzahl bestehen wird, bei hoher Drehzahl kann es wieder anders aussehen oder ähnlich gleich ausfallen.

EDIT: Je nach max. Drehzahl was ein Lüfter erreichen kann... hatte ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.  EDIT- ENDE

Wie bereits geschrieben hat der Durchfluss keine große Bedeutung.
Es macht sehr wenig aus, daher kann man die Silent Loop nicht als schlechter bezüglich der langsam drehenden Pumpe bezeichnen.
Man könnte zwar ein Durchflusssensor dazwischen bauen und dass ganze auch testen, aber da es immer Unterschiede bezüglich der Wärmeaufnahme des CPU-Kühlers gibt wird man kein eindeutiges brauchbares Ergebnis bezüglich dem Durchfluss erhalten.

Mit meiner Wasserkühlung kann ich jedoch den Unterschied austesten und ein großen Unterschied habe ich nicht egal ob ich 65 l/h oder 130 l/h habe.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit meiner Wasserkühlung kann ich jedoch den Unterschied austesten und ein großen Unterschied habe ich nicht egal ob ich 65 l/h oder 130 l/h habe.



Das hast du höchstens dann, wenn du sehr viele Komponenten im Wasserkreis hast.
Bei zwei CPUs und vier Grafikkarten wird es dann schon eng mit einer geringen Fördermenge.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hast du höchstens dann, wenn du sehr viele Komponenten im Wasserkreis hast.
> Bei zwei CPUs und vier Grafikkarten wird es dann schon eng mit einer geringen Fördermenge.


Zwei CPUs? Wo hast du dieses? 
In so einem Fall wird jemand auch darauf achten mindestens 30-40 Liter die Stunde zu haben und dies lässt sich auch mit leistungsstarken oder mehreren Pumpe bewerkstelligen. Aber hier geht es darum ob eine Silent Loop mit geringerem Durchfluss schlechter als eine Eisbäre abscheidet und das wird nicht der Fall sein, da beide einen gewissen Durchfluss erreichen was sich nicht auf die Kühlleistung auswirken wird.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zwei CPUs? Wo hast du dieses?



Dual Sockel Mainboards. 
Zwei von denen und eins davon und dann kann der Spaß losgehen. 
Intel Xeon E5-2699 v4, 22x 2.20GHz, tray Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Supermicro X10DRC-T4+ bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ach ja, RAM nicht vergessen. Also 2x das hier.
Kingston ValueRAM Intel DIMM Kit 128GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

Ja kenne ich noch von früher als es noch keine Mehrkernprozessoren gab oder halt im Server Bereich.
Aber unsereiner wird eher auf mehr Kerne mit nur einer CPU setzen...


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Ist aktuell auch preiswerter.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

Im übrigem wurde mal die Eisbaer getestet und hier soll der Unterschied zwischen 12V und 7V nur etwa 0,7 Grad ausmachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7Ecn5sJMxs:171

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ähnlich wird es auch im Vergleich mit der Silen Loop sein, so das der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen ist.
Sind beide sehr gute AIO Kühler.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Schade, dass keine besseren Lüfter dabei sind.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

Das stimmt, ich würde egal ob Eisbäre oder Silent Loop Nocuta Lüfter drauf schnallen.
Habe damit bei mir sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Habe 2x NC-F12, 3x NC-A14 und 9x NC-P12 verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Ich hab auf meinem Radiator Silent Wings 3 geschnallt.
Passt schon ganz gut, aber perfekt sind sie nicht.
Meine Noiseblocker, die ich vorher hatte, sind drauf gegangen. Echt peinlich für so teure Lüfter.
Schade, dass BeQuiet nicht mal endlich richtige Radiatorlüfter anbietet als immer nur den Kompromiss Kram.

gibt es die Noctua eigentlich auch in einem noch schickeren Kackbraun?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es die Noctua eigentlich auch in einem noch schickeren Kackbraun?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_svC-87Mfyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So schlecht finde ich sie jetzt aber auch nicht, aber mir ging es mehr darum gute leise Lüfter zu haben.
Daher war mir die Optik davon nur zweitrangig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (2. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte BeQuiet! Eine Kritik geschrieben und mit denen ausführlich telefoniert.

Ich muss sagen, dass man sich sehr gut mit denen unterhalten kann.
Als Antwort von denen, warum nur Pure Wings eingebaut werden kam folgender kurz zusammengefasster Grund:

Unter deren Testnedingungen war der Pure Wings leiser als mit den Silent Wings 2 oder 3.
Sie danken für  die konstruktive Kritik und besprechen das mit  dem Team, ob sie nicht eine teurere Version raus bringen mit den Silent Wings 3.

Ich hatte sie auf Forenbeiträge und Reviews aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## FussyTom (17. Mai 2017)

Moin.

hat einer von euch schon aktuelle Erfahrungen (April-Mai/2017), was die Silent Loop 240 und das AM4 - Mountingkit angeht? 

Ich habe gelesen, dass in dem Kit Unterlegscheiben sind um den Abstand von der Feder zum Schraubengewinde zu überbrücken. Gibt es da schon eine intelligentere Lösung? 

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass die aktuellen Silent Loop 240er AIO's schon mit einem geänderten Mounting-Kit geliefert werden. Wird dieses Kit denn auch aktuell an die Leute geliefert, die noch die alte haben, so wie ich, und über die bequiet! - Seite nachbestellt haben, oder bekommen die immer noch NUR die Unterlegscheiben?

Das wäre ja blöd, wenn es schon was besseres gibt... :/

Freue mich auf Antworten. Danke!


----------



## Atlan2101 (21. Mai 2017)

Kahless83 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> hat einer von euch schon aktuelle Erfahrungen (April-Mai/2017), was die Silent Loop 240 und das AM4 - Mountingkit angeht?
> 
> ...




Hallo habe vor ein paar Tagen meine Silent Loop 280 von MF bekommen, geliefert wurde das fehlerhafte Befestigungskit für AM4 (da waren noch nicht mal die Unterlegscheiben mit dabei). Ich habe bei listan reklamiert und 4 dickere plastikscheiben zugeschickt bekommen, habe aber trotzdem noch eine zusätzliche Unterlegscheibe verbaut um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen. Also wer ohnehin U-Scheiben in der passenden Größe hat kann sich das sparen und gleich 3 Scheiben verbauen.

*Trotzdem an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an den Service von listan schnell und unkompliziert und selbstverständlich gratis.*

Atlan


----------



## FussyTom (21. Mai 2017)

Moin.

Mein AM4-Kit ist mittlerweile auch angekommen und ich hab meinen neuen PC gestern vollendet. Ich hatte auch diese dickeren Plastikscheiben dabei + die dünneren aus dem Federnbeutel, wie in der Anleitung von bequiet beschrieben war. Sitzt bombenfest und alles super jetzt.

Ist echt eine schone AIO-Wasserkühlung.


----------

